# Ostsee Jiggewicht Gufi



## Meerjungfrauman (15. September 2015)

Hallo, 
ich wollte ende Oktober nach Heiligenhafen fahren um 2-3 Tage auf einem Kutter zu fischen.

Ich habe den Spaß erst einmal mitgemacht und habe nur mit Pilker und Beifänger gefischt.

Diesesmal wollte ich es mit Gummifischen wie dem Möhrchen von Lieblingsköder versuchen. Die 12,5cm Variante braucht wohl einen 4/0 Haken. Jetzt ist die Frage, welches Gewicht muss der Bleikopf haben? 

Die Pilker sind ja ca. 50-100g schwer und ich denke nicht, dass es einen Jigkopf mit diesem Gewicht gibt.


Was sind da eure Erfahrungen?


LG

Marcel


----------



## Ruti Island (15. September 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Jiggewicht Gufi*

Moin!

 Ich war auch schon mal mit dem Möhrchen vom Kutter aus unterwegs.

 Als Jigköpfe würde ich dir den VMC Barbarian in den Größen 4/0 - 6/0 und von 50-90g empfehlen. Dazu am besten eine dünne geflochtene.

http://www.simfisch.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/jigkopf-groessen-tabelle.jpg

 Bei den Größenangaben darfst du nicht vergessen, dass du durch den dicken Bleikopf noch einiges an Schenkellänge verlierst.

http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/barbarian-rundkopf-c-29_166_169.html


----------



## stefansdl (15. September 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Jiggewicht Gufi*

Hi, 

kommt immer auf die Tiefe und Strömung an...sollte es nicht tiefer als 7-20 m gehen, dann reichen Jigs von 15-60gr. Wobei 60gramm schon recht viel ist und die See bzw. Ströumg sehr rauh sein muß...wenn wir selbst mit dem Boot raus sind, dann halten wir uns oft zwischen 7-10m auf...da brauchen wir selten mehr als 28gr....meist zwischen 15-28gr...mit dem Kutter kann es aber oft schon etwas weiter rausgehen...daher ruhig ein paar größere einpacken...wichtig ist keine Beifänger ranhängen und 12-16er Geflecht nutzen...sonst hat man wieder zuviel Wasserwiderstand und brauch mehr Gewicht um auf Grund zu kommen...schwere Pilker würde ich sicherheitshalber trotzdem mit einstecken, falls es ungemütlich wird.
Von den Lieblingsködern würde ich abraten...nicht weil sie nicht fängig sind, sondern weil sie zu weich sind...im schlechtesten Fall beißen sie dir sofort den Schwanz ab oder spätestens nach 3 Dorsch könnte der ganze Fisch aufgerissen sein...da greif lieber auf Kopytos 8-10cm zurück...die halten länger und sind günstiger, aber genauso fängig


----------



## Revilo62 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Jiggewicht Gufi*

Da werden sie geholfen
http://www.ascheiligenhafen.de/

es gibt Jig-Gewichte auch in diesen Gewichtsklassen, manche nennen sie Dorschbomben, i.d.R. brauchst Du beim Jiggen nicht diese hohen Gewichte, ist aber auch sehr stark abhängig von Wind, Welle, Angeltiefe

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Jiggewicht Gufi*

Pack dir auch noch ein paar Kopytos ein. Die Lieblingsköder verlieren extrem schnell ihren Schwanz. Wenn das richtig beisst, dann verlierst du die Dinger dutzendweise.


----------



## RoGli (16. September 2015)

Ich gieße mir die Köpfe selber mit 5/0er Haken. Ohne Schaft! Gerade bei den schlanken Gummis, dann reißen sie nicht. Gewichte haben meine zwischen 40 und 100 gr. 





Lieblingsköder sind geil aber echt sehr weich und dünn am Schwanzstiel. Kopyto in 4" ist ne gute und günstige Alternative.  


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Corinna68 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Jiggewicht Gufi*

möhrchen bei moritz in nauen 3,95€ #h


----------



## heinerkl (16. September 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Jiggewicht Gufi*

Je nach Drift und Tiefe.
Kleines Boot --> geringere Drift als Kutter
Zusammenhang zwischen Wind und Drift ist klar.
Strömung beachten ist auch wichtig. 
Kleines Boot und Tiefen bis 17 m --> 14 - max 28 g mit Ködern bis 10 cm, Kopytos, Lieblingsköder, SlimJims, Seashad von bass assassin etc.
Farben, Rot, Schwarz, grüngelb, grüngelb/schwarz , Motoroil 
Größere Tiefen kenne ich noch nicht so gut, das müssen andere berichten
Kutter driftet m.E. immer etwas schneller 
daher hier 21 - 50 g bei Tiefen bis 17-20 m
Hakengröße 5/0 bis 8/0 bei den großen Ködern bis 14 cm (Ausnahmen)
Keine Beifänger
Geflechtschnur um die 14 
und schön hartes Fluorocarbon-Vorfach wegen der Schalen von Muscheln und Steinen


----------



## vermesser (16. September 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Jiggewicht Gufi*

Dem heinerkl ist wenig hinzuzufügen.

Falls du eine tote Rute fischen kannst oder willst, nimm ruhig 80 oder mehr, je nach Drift...ich hatte schon 120 dran und das hat nicht gereicht..die muss senkrecht unten bleiben, sonst sammelst du mit den Beifängern Dreck und Hänger ohne Ende. An schwierigen Tagen kann die tote mehr fangen als die aktiv geführte  .

Und es gibt durchaus so schwere Köpfe, unter anderem von Profiblinker. In den Läden an der Küste problemlos überall zu finden...60-80-100 Gramm, kein Problem.


----------



## zanderzone (20. September 2015)

Möhrchen! Bloß nicht! Viel zu weich! Kann ja kein Mensch bezahlen.. Kauf dir lieber Kopytos!!


----------



## surfer93 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Jiggewicht Gufi*

Ich find die Lieblingsköder nicht verkehrt und grade beim Speedjiggen auf Seelachs in der Ostsee sind sie ne Bank, wo viele andere Köder absolut versagen. Natürlich ist die Mischung weich, aber im Endeffekt hat man mit einem maßigen Dorsch das Geld auch wieder raus.
Ne absolute Bank ist auch der TT-Shad von Baitbreath in allen Größen, standardmäßig fische ich den in 4" (http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Bait-Breath-TT-Shad-4). Farblich geht da eigentlich alles! Die Farbe Motoroil ist super, auch die Farbe GP-Chart aber an und für sich fangen alle Farben und an manchen Tagen braucht man auch unbedingt was knalliges!
Gewicht sollte in meinen Augen sehr flexibel gehandhabt werden. Ich fische in den Andrift- und Adriftphasen immer unterschiedliche Ködergewichte, da in er Abdrift beim Faulenzen/Jiggen mehr Gewicht benötigt wird.
Dabei gilt eigentlich: immer so leicht wie möglich fischen und damit die Absinkphase so lang wie möglich halten 

Falls du Kuttermäßig noch nichts gebucht hast, würde ich dir eher zur Blauort in Laboe oder ähnlichem raten. In Heiligenhafen hast weite Fahrtwege und bist früh wieder in Hafen. 
Die Blauort fischt auch gern nochmal ins dunkle hat oft sehr kurze Fahrzeiten und da reißt sich wirklich jeder den Arsch auf um jeden auf dem Kutter zum Fisch zu bringen!


----------



## felli (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Jiggewicht Gufi*

da ich nen fauler sack bin und grundsätzlich nicht viel davon halte jeden Tacklewahn in Bezug auf Köder mitzumachen, habe ich grundsätzlich nur 40 und 50gr jigköpfe einstecken, die für mein empfinden auch vollkommen ausreichen ... klar brauchts länger bis ich bei stärker strömung und sehr tiefen stellen unten bin, aber mich kratzt das nich ick genieße in der Zwischenzeit halt die See  ... 

als Gummifische haben ich Möhrchen und Lunker City Shaker in der Box. Der Shaker in Motoroil Pepper hat sich bei mir bisher fängiger erwiesen, als das Möhrchen ...


----------



## Ruti Island (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Jiggewicht Gufi*



felli schrieb:


> da ich nen fauler sack bin und grundsätzlich nicht viel davon halte jeden Tacklewahn in Bezug auf Köder mitzumachen, habe ich grundsätzlich nur 40 und 50gr jigköpfe einstecken, die für mein empfinden auch vollkommen ausreichen ... klar brauchts länger bis ich bei stärker strömung und sehr tiefen stellen unten bin, aber mich kratzt das nich ick genieße in der Zwischenzeit halt die See  ...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hat ja nichts mit der Wartezeit zu tun, sondern, dass du bis du unten bist durch die Drift schon beim Nachbarn in der Schnur hängst oder dein Köder lange unterm Boot verschwunden ist bevor er Grundkontakt hat.


----------



## felli (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Jiggewicht Gufi*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> felli schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da ich nen fauler sack bin und grundsätzlich nicht viel davon halte jeden Tacklewahn in Bezug auf Köder mitzumachen, habe ich grundsätzlich nur 40 und 50gr jigköpfe einstecken, die für mein empfinden auch vollkommen ausreichen ... klar brauchts länger bis ich bei stärker strömung und sehr tiefen stellen unten bin, aber mich kratzt das nich ick genieße in der Zwischenzeit halt die See  ...
> ...



Da ich dieses Problem bisher nicht hatte, denke ich mal, habe ich entweder glück bisher mit der strömung, glück mit dem angelnachbar gehabt oder man braucht halt nich wirklich so viel gewicht, wie hier einige immer wieder gerne fischen wollen


----------

